

Twitter follows Facebook down the walled garden path - quarterto
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/9/3135406/twitter-api-open-closed-facebook-walled-garden

======
bproper
This is the current consensus among the best performing tech companies. Close
off your ecosystem and own you content end to end. That is the best way to
monetize.

Not saying I agree, just saying that is the emerging zeitgeist.

~~~
quarterto
Did you read the "What Twitter could have been" Dalton Caldwell blog post¹
last week?

¹ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4185757>

~~~
bproper
Yes, but I disagree. I think it is actually better positioned than Facebook to
build a big business. Twitter can advertise against breaking news, sports,
celebs - a ton of eyeballs. And they don't have the obstacles around privacy
and personal data that FB does.

That being said, I think they are making a myopic decision by shutting out
their third party clients. A ton of innovation has come from those developers
and they could easily find ways to integrate them into their advertising
plans.

